# Homelite HB 100



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

A neighbor gave me a Homelite HB 100 blower he was about to toss and I've tried to get it up and going without success. The compression is good - the cylinder looks fine - one of those chromed jobs. The carb diaphragm was stiff - so I took the carb apart, blew it out and replaced the diaphragm, primer bulb and fuel lines. The lines prime up fine - but I still don't think I'm getting fuel to the cylinder for it stays dry. Also, I can't get it to fire with mix or ether directly into the cylinder. There is spark - but it is faint. I pulled the flywheel and the key is okay. Anyone have any thoughts on this model before I junk it?


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

There is spark - but it is faint...........

Have you changed the plug? If its okay could be a bad coil or gap incorrect.

Mark


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Clean carb with spray cleaner if you have not done so and check carb to manifold gasket for good seal. Also check needle rod height on carb base should be even or slightly above base. Use straight edge to check.There are four bolts on bottom of crankcase make sure this are tight. Install new sparkplug. Check screen in muffler to see if is plugged shut.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Already tried new plug, all gaskets and bolts were snug, even took muffler off and tried it. Carb has been cleaned - though not totally rebuilt. I didn't rip out the carb screens - they look spotless - nor did I take out and replace the welch plugs . Really don't want to invest anymore on a blower that's not a sure thing - ignition modules are expensive. There is spark - just how "hot" does it have to be to ignite gas vapor? I think it ought to at least turn over a couple of times with fuel mix in the cylinder..


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

can i just say i've had a few of them and i've found that if you don't really rebuild the carb as in remove welch plugs hi and lo needles and really spray it out good ect alot of times they won't run , you could probally get a full rebuild kit for 10-15 bucks but i'd definately pull the welch plugs and needles and blow it out real good w/ some gum out carb cleaner


----------

